# What are you drinking?



## Takun (Feb 18, 2011)

My other thread got closed cause mods hate happy.  

Shiner Bock.  It kinda taste like shit.  Wish I had a better selection here.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 18, 2011)

Glass of milk.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 18, 2011)

*drunk*
"Oh yeah... put more stuff in the thing where stuff goes in."
I'm commander shepard and this is my favorite bar on the citadel.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 18, 2011)

I just drank a beer and a glass of wine at a party. What I'm drinking right now? The spit in my mouth I just swallowed.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 18, 2011)

A tall glass of badly made coffee.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 18, 2011)

Slimfast because I'm a fat fuck. :V Plus these things actually taste damn good.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 18, 2011)

Lipton Iced Tea.

Gonna stay up all night from this, whoohoo!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 18, 2011)

Just some water right now.  Had a Mellow Yellow earlier.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 18, 2011)

coffee in the morning
beer at night


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 18, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Lipton Iced Tea.
> 
> Gonna stay up all night from this, whoohoo!


*Does a dance, has a trip*


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 18, 2011)

Nothing wrong with Shiner... Though I didn't realize they sold it anywhere other than Texas.

As for me, my third cup of coffee in the past hour. I fucking love coffee.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 18, 2011)

A big hot cup of motherfucking *tea*.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 18, 2011)

where am i and who the fuck are you people


----------



## STB (Feb 18, 2011)

Natural Ice.

Keep it classy, FAF.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 18, 2011)

Some cheap knockoff Arizona green tea that tastes better than the real thing. Tasty shit, it's got real honey in it.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 19, 2011)

Uhhhhhh Silent Sam :C


----------



## Riavis (Feb 19, 2011)

A protein shake that I'm basically being force fed about 6 times a day.

My team leader heard that I wanted to gain weight and has taken me under his wing at the gym. And he's my meal nazi now >_<


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 19, 2011)

Riavis said:


> A protein shake that I'm basically being force fed about 6 times a day.
> 
> My team leader heard that I wanted to gain weight and has taken me under his wing at the gym. And he's my meal nazi now >_<


 I'm sure he gives you lots of protein in the gym after hours


----------



## Takun (Feb 19, 2011)

Citrakayah said:


> Nothing wrong with Shiner... Though I didn't realize they sold it anywhere other than Texas.
> 
> As for me, my third cup of coffee in the past hour. I fucking love coffee.


 

Yeah we got it.  It's okay, but I wanted a nice dark imported ale and we got none at the classy Hy Vee.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 19, 2011)

Chocolate soy milk...
I was drinking Arizona pomegranate green tea... but I ran out. :<


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 19, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Chocolate soy milk...
> I was drinking Arizona pomegranate green tea... but I ran out. :<


 OMG WHAT BRAND?? I love chocolate soy milk


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> OMG WHAT BRAND?? I love chocolate soy milk


 
Silk, I think... *checks carton in the fridge* yeah...


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 19, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Silk, I think... *checks carton in the fridge* yeah...


 
yammy yAMMMYYY


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> yammy yAMMMYYY


 Not yam, soy... >:/


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 19, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Not yam, soy... >:/


 
Yammy soy milk

[a way i like to say yummy]


----------



## Lobar (Feb 19, 2011)

Takun said:


> Yeah we got it.  It's okay, but I wanted a nice dark imported ale and we got none at the classy Hy Vee.


 
Hahahaha I remember Hy Vee.  Truly the epitome of classy establishments.  *sigh* It's time to come back home, I think.

Oh, and to stay on topic I'm drinking water 'cause I'm at work and we're not allowed to drink fun things here.


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 19, 2011)

Water.
Fresh out the taps.


----------



## Alucardo3 (Feb 19, 2011)

grapefruit juice. =P


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 19, 2011)

Inb4 semen. :V


----------



## Takun (Feb 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yammy soy milk
> 
> [a way i like to say yummy]


 

ur

a

yum.

(told status: TOLDEN STATE BRIDGE)


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Feb 19, 2011)

Tampico punch with a splash of sweet and sour mix and Bacardi.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 19, 2011)

Takun said:


> ur
> 
> a
> 
> ...


 yammy takun *purrs*


----------



## Garrus (Feb 19, 2011)

Beechams Flu Plus meds with water mixed in and some sugar. Actually tastes better than Lemsip and works better.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 19, 2011)

Faygo rootbeer.


----------



## Riavis (Feb 19, 2011)

Gatorade now. I just got half a pallet of the stuff for free. I have like a couple hundred of them outside of my CHU : /


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 19, 2011)

The last think I drank was some plum wine. Good stuff!


----------



## Rynn (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm giving myself a whole bunch of cancer and drinking Diet Coke D:  At least that's what my friend tells me.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 19, 2011)

Coffee, can't live without it.


----------



## Max (Feb 19, 2011)

Bloody Mary. I was hungry and thirsty and it's kind of like drinking a meal. Extra pepper.


----------



## Tango (Feb 19, 2011)

Old English Mead. I found it at my 'artsy' beer store. 

Not bad.


----------



## Tango (Feb 19, 2011)

Rynn said:


> I'm giving myself a whole bunch of cancer and drinking Diet Coke D:  At least that's what my friend tells me.



Add some Haitian rum. It counter-acts the cancers.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 19, 2011)

Rynn said:


> I'm giving myself a whole bunch of cancer and drinking Diet Coke D:  At least that's what my friend tells me.


 
It's true. Shit has aspartame in it. Enjoy your future brain cancer


----------



## Aden (Feb 19, 2011)

Pepsi Throwback aww yeah


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 19, 2011)

I just had a few glasses of champagne. :3c


----------



## Redregon (Feb 19, 2011)

schnapps.


----------



## Rynn (Feb 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> It's true. Shit has aspartame in it. Enjoy your future brain cancer


 *sads* But... but... but!  Actually I hate diet, it's just all we had.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 19, 2011)

Just had a bottle of Yuengling and half a bottle of Hook & Ladder (I shared it with my mom)


----------



## Max (Feb 19, 2011)

Aden said:


> Pepsi Throwback aww yeah


 
Question: those things actually have sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup, right?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 19, 2011)

Rynn said:


> *sads* But... but... but!  Actually I hate diet, it's just all we had.


 It's horrible, man. Tastes like flat pop or gum that lost its flavour.
Still, diet pop, sweet & low,gum with aspartame, etc. All bad for you


----------



## Redregon (Feb 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> It's horrible, man. Tastes like flat pop or gum that lost its flavour.
> Still, diet pop, sweet & low,gum with aspartame, etc. All bad for you



not just aspartame either... ever do your research on phosphoric acid? that shits worse for you than aspartame. (leaches the calcium from your body and throws your pH WAAAAY off which leads to really nasty health issues if left to do it's thing unfettered.)

basically, unless you're diabetic, you're better off just drinking regular sugar sweetened pops.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 19, 2011)

2% white milk.


----------



## Milo (Feb 19, 2011)

horrible tea... ugh, I set it out in the sun, and it started raining all day, so now I've got poorly processed tea. :C


----------



## Willow (Feb 19, 2011)

I think I'm going to go get some orange juice right now.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 19, 2011)

A tall glass of white Zinfandel.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> It's horrible, man. Tastes like flat pop or gum that lost its flavour.
> Still, diet pop, sweet & low,gum with aspartame, etc. All bad for you


 
I had a 5 hour energy yesterday after having eaten a large cheeseburger. Ugh, felt like I was gonna be sick, that stuff gave me so much gas. Loaded with aspartame.


----------



## Redregon (Feb 19, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I had a 5 hour energy yesterday after having eaten a large cheeseburger. Ugh, felt like I was gonna be sick, that stuff gave me so much gas. Loaded with aspartame.


 
if you can find them, those "arizona green tea" that has gineng and sweetened with honey is probably a much better thing to drink... and if you don't down them every day, they'll get you going really well. (and they're usually pretty inexpensive too. 99 cents a can where i am and that's for a giant can too.)


----------



## Milo (Feb 19, 2011)

Redregon said:


> if you can find them, those "arizona green tea" that has gineng and sweetened with honey is probably a much better thing to drink... and if you don't down them every day, they'll get you going really well. (and they're usually pretty inexpensive too. 99 cents a can where i am and that's for a giant can too.)


 
muwahaha our state has the good tea :>

or at least, a passable artificial tea...


----------



## Blutide (Feb 19, 2011)

Water.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 19, 2011)

Right now, Neocitran


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 19, 2011)

I haz a cola.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Right now, Neocitran



Canucks and your cough syrups.

I got 2 Olde English 800's, and i'm about to start my night.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 19, 2011)

Was drinking tea (got my hands on some Gray Earl), but now I'm drinking glorious tap water.


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm trying to regain feeling in my mouth. Parents are hosting a BBQ and I was looking at what looked like apple juice, and mom's like 'Have a sip '

Me being curious, I took a hearty sip of JD.

Shit's like fire.


I'm having capri sun now :<


----------



## Aden (Feb 20, 2011)

Max said:


> Question: those things actually have sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup, right?


 
Yessiree
and it's so good


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 20, 2011)

Cabernet sauvignon from a box. Mmm...


----------



## Zenia (Feb 20, 2011)

Just swigged some milk out of the carton. Debating if I want a rootbeer now.


----------



## Trance (Feb 20, 2011)

Red Bull Cola.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 20, 2011)

Zenia said:


> Just swigged some milk out of the carton. Debating if I want a rootbeer now.


 
I haven't had milk in a week. I am having withdrawls. I like warm milk, just by itself... all warm.. and milky... and then a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 20, 2011)

vodka, chasing it with Dr. Pepper


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 20, 2011)

Had some water, since I was eating something hot and I was needing water anyways.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 20, 2011)

Water filtered by Brita. Recently converted from bottled water because they're a waste of money and resources. :V


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 20, 2011)

I had 2 peach sangrias at Olive Garden today. They were amazing... But a bit pricey at $5.50 each.


----------



## Max (Feb 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> Yessiree
> and it's so good


 
Wanna try now :>

Drinking cherry juice mixed with vodka.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 20, 2011)

Elijah Craig


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 20, 2011)

Cougar bourbon, rawr.


----------



## Phirae (Feb 20, 2011)

I have just drank some orange juice, with a splash of lime juice

Lime juice is awesome


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 20, 2011)

carbonated water. all the time and nothing else


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 20, 2011)

I have apple juice, and I think I may now have to put some lime in it...



CaptainCool said:


> carbonated water. all the time and nothing else


 
I <3 carbonated water, and nobody else seems to! Also, on the back of a bottle of waitrose own carbonated water is the message "serving suggestion: serve over ice with added CO2"

If anyone can explain that without the use of a sodastream, I would love to know!


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 20, 2011)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> I have apple juice, and I think I may now have to put some lime in it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
its the best^^ everything else just makes me even more thirsty XP might as well eat salt...
but yeah, id love to know how thats supposed to work :O


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 20, 2011)

Wild Turkey on weekends :3 but Coke Zero when working though...


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 20, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> Canucks and your cough syrups.
> 
> I got 2 Olde English 800's, and i'm about to start my night.


 
purple drank


----------



## Amirrah (Feb 20, 2011)

Dr. Pepper!!!


----------



## Dizro (Feb 20, 2011)

Southern Style sweet tea


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 20, 2011)

Strongbow. It sucks, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Strongbow. It sucks, but it's better than nothing.


 
Add some ribena!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 20, 2011)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> Add some ribena!


 
Yeah, I have tried that tip from you before (blackcurrant flavour :3c) It's nice and it gives it a good taste but it's kinda sticky and a little over-sweet... It's good to water it down a bit, though! Of course, you're need a 3-pint glass for all that liquid! I can't stand part-full cans being around.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, I have tried that tip from you before (blackcurrant flavour :3c) It's nice and it gives it a good taste but it's kinda sticky and a little over-sweet... It's good to water it down a bit, though! Of course, you're need a 3-pint glass for all that liquid! I can't stand part-full cans being around.


 Well, drink some of it first, and don't add so much next time - you want it just slightly pink, not deep purple!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 20, 2011)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> Well, drink some of it first, and don't add so much next time - you want it just slightly pink, not deep purple!


 
But deep purple had more taste. :c

I need to start trying other flavours, maybe strawberry, I dunno. Say, I'd like to try a Snakebite or Black Velvet given the chance. (strongbow + carlsberg and then Guiness + fosters, IIRC)


----------



## Jeter (Feb 20, 2011)

Sundrop, it is like Mtn. Dew but one million times better! (those of you from the Southeastern USA will understand)


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 20, 2011)

Grape Propel. Haven't had that since August.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 20, 2011)

Cheap coffee. I was going to stop drinking coffee because I'm becoming increasingly sensitive to caffeine, but eh.


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 20, 2011)

lemon-lime-ade. ive been drinking it like tony montana does cocaine. so much so that i got sick when i tried to drink anything eles besides that, milk and water


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 20, 2011)

Melon Ramune.

...Which I just finished.

Now, Vanilla Coke.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 20, 2011)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> Add some ribena!


Oh ribena! Is that still around?


----------



## Cam (Feb 20, 2011)

Water :I


----------



## Nylak (Feb 20, 2011)

STRAWBERRY JUICE.

Goddamn I wish I knew that this existed so long before now.


----------



## Riavis (Feb 20, 2011)

Nylak said:


> STRAWBERRY JUICE.
> 
> Goddamn I wish I knew that this existed so long before now.


 
Where can I get this, and is there a raspberry flavor?


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Oh ribena! Is that still around?


 :O

I practically live on the stuff!

Also, I have a cream soda right now - I can assure you this has put me in a good mood


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 21, 2011)

Orange Tropicana 100% Juice.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 21, 2011)

Mexican Coke. <3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 21, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Mexican Coke. <3


 
That's the one made from real cane sugar, right?

I'm yet to taste it.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

I'MDRINKINGCOFFEEBECAUSECOFFEEISGOODANDIHADANENTIREPOTANDIAMTYPINGLIKETHISCAUSEIAMSOHYPER!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 21, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Mexican Coke. <3


 Mexican Coke is awesome.


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Mexican Coke is awesome.


 
Agreed.

Mexican Coca-Cola's pretty good too, since they use actual sugar


----------



## israfur (Feb 21, 2011)

Orange juice with extra calcium, yay!! n_____n


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 21, 2011)

Samuel Adams Noble Pils


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 22, 2011)

Gasoline coffee


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 22, 2011)

Dr Pepper...


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 22, 2011)

Barq's.


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 22, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I'MDRINKINGCOFFEEBECAUSECOFFEEISGOODANDIHADANENTIREPOTANDIAMTYPINGLIKETHISCAUSEIAMSOHYPER!


 Just drank a pot of coffee as well. Never get hyper when I drink a lot though...

Edit: What the fuck's up with my "forum status" or whatever you might call it?


----------



## Alphabitz Rex (Feb 22, 2011)

Beer and whiskey. Not separate, mixed together.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm drinking cocaine (It's an energy drink)


----------



## Shay Feral (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm drinking some V8 splash, good stuff!


----------



## Tycho (Feb 22, 2011)

Green tea with pomegranate.  Better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

my saliva.


----------



## chompskey (Feb 22, 2011)

Chocolate milk!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 22, 2011)

Arizona pomegranate green tea.


----------



## Tao (Feb 23, 2011)

A mixture of chocolate milk and Dr. Pepper. Yum! ^^


----------



## Tycho (Feb 23, 2011)

Tao said:


> A mixture of chocolate milk and Dr. Pepper. Yum! ^^


 
What the hell?

That almost sounds like it could be good.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Peach tea. :3


----------



## Carta (Feb 23, 2011)

In no particular order, during the last 5 or so hours: Beer, cider, pisco, rum, vodka and scotch.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 23, 2011)

Tao said:


> A mixture of chocolate milk and Dr. Pepper. Yum! ^^


 
I have chocolate soy milk... would that work? Also what's the ratio?


----------



## petez46 (Feb 25, 2011)

Right now am drinking cool water.


----------



## Ley (Feb 25, 2011)

I am trying to drink water after having my mind BLOWN by Deadmau5's 'Word Problems.' I'm borrowing my friends Dr. Dre headphones. o-o


----------



## sushy (Feb 25, 2011)

I am drinking water as well. ^^;


----------



## Cain (Feb 26, 2011)

Coffee Bean Extreme Vanilla Ice Blended, Ultimate.
So basically, a coffee frappochino, with only coffee and flavoring. No weak arsed milk.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

More soy milk...


----------



## Cain (Feb 26, 2011)

a while ago I had a bacardi Breezer. Never again. It's only got 1.1 alcohol units! Might as well stick to my JD&Mountain Dew.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 26, 2011)

Nothing at the moment, I normally have emergency cheap ass white wine for nights I can't sleep. I'm all out at the moment though >.<


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 26, 2011)

My sorrow :C 
Just kidding, actualy it is milk.


----------



## Ley (Feb 26, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Coffee Bean Extreme Vanilla Ice Blended, Ultimate.
> So basically, a coffee frappochino, with only coffee and flavoring. No weak arsed milk.



Hey man, check out my new dog! >:O


----------



## chompskey (Feb 26, 2011)

Raspberry-lemonade! Crystal Light is awesome.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 26, 2011)

I wish I had some honey then I could mix it with warm milk and help me from freezing.


----------



## Cain (Feb 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Hey man, check out my new dog! >:O


 
Yeah that's pretty cool..Awwwwww, theres no dog there >:O


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 26, 2011)

MORE SOY MILK!


----------

